# Plants for Tubs - What are you trying?



## tam (23 Apr 2022)

We were having an interesting discussion on fish for outdoor containers, so I was just wondering what everyone was planning regarding plants (above or below water)? I've got a rectangular 2.5' long tub and thinking a line of pots hooked along the back and a miniture water lily.


----------



## Danlacey1988 (25 Apr 2022)

Last year I grew guppy grass in a tub with nothing but compost and a sand layer to cap it off it then grew like crazy over summer 

Always wanted to try other plants just been to scared too if I'm honest


----------



## Danlacey1988 (25 Apr 2022)

Got some pots this year don't know what to put in them yet


----------



## Danlacey1988 (11 Sep 2022)

This year I did rice fish and shrimp 
Plants wise
 amazon frog bit 
Dwarf water lettuce 
Valisnaria 
Eroded densa 
And guppy grass 
All grew really well


----------



## castle (11 Sep 2022)

All mine are in a greenhouse, bar two. 

I’m not paying much attention to them at the moment due to life changes, but… 

All common floaters do well.  Apart from Salvinia Natans, I think it’s a combination of too much humidity and low temps. I mainly keep frogbit in greenhouse and Pistia Stratiotes outside. 

I have a couple of types of hornwort, one has a red stem and it’s a really nice plant. I keep all my Anubis’s in tubs in the greenhouse with varying success. I guess it’s fair to say my tubs are fish first. I do have a marigold growing out of the tubs too. 

The outside tubs are really for live food cultivation,  thank goodness, as they’re a magnet for some kind of hair algae. Algae has gone bonkers this year.


----------



## Danlacey1988 (11 Sep 2022)

castle said:


> All mine are in a greenhouse, bar two.
> 
> I’m not paying much attention to them at the moment due to life changes, but…
> 
> ...


Yeah I found that with algae too but I did put a colony of blue shrimp out there just to see if I could breed them outside now I never see them amore as the plants have over grown the tub but there's hardly any algae compared to the tubs with out so my guess is there doing well in there


----------



## castle (11 Sep 2022)

I have standard “cull” neocaridinia in my tubs, they do breed with the fish eat the shrimplets.


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Sep 2022)

Got a Glyceria aquatica and a Scripus small and poor condition from garden centre but  do

ing well


----------

